# Ouseburn coffee: Pre ground vs Home ground



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Recently got my first batch of good coffee delivered from Ouseburn up in Newcastle.

As I have not yet got a grinder, I chose the pre ground option. They grind the coffee the same day they send it out. (same price).

My first few coffees with this have been very nice. My question is, when I get a decent grinder, what improvements can I expect? Is there really much improvement by grinding the coffee just seconds before making the espresso?

Thanks !


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm fairly new to coffee too but my interpretation of grinding is the get the right consistently of grind for your espresso machine. Time of grind comes secondary to consistency of grind. Hope that's right, sure someone with better knowledge will be along soon.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers Jason.

When ordering, you have the specific option of "ground for espresso", so I presume its the optimum grind for espresso in general. But then I am obviously new to this !


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

There is a considerable difference to using 'ready ground' to grinding fresh for each shot.

With the latter you would be able to match the taste you prefer best with the grind you choose. The grind can be adjusted to change the taste of the shot


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers Ron,

Thats what im struggling to understand - the fact that the taste changes depending on the grind... I guess its something i'll soon find out. Probably going for a new Iberital MC2 from Santa.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There isn't really a standard grind of espresso, it changes from machine to machine, from bean to bean and even with the age of the bean. Some machines will just reject preground coffee completely, giving you a watery under extraction or horrible over extraction.

You should definitely be able to taste the difference by investing in a grinder and grinding before you make each coffee. Investigate hand grinders if you don't want to spend too much on an electric one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The other point, is that once a bean has been ground and then exposed to the air, it begins to stale. The freshness only lasts a few hours. Buy a bag of ground coffee from a supermarket, which will have a shelf life of several years, open in and enjoy the aroma. Go back to it a few hours later and see if t smells as nice!

It takes time to match a grinder to your espresso machine. Sme people find they are constantly adjusting the dial as the bean ages to get that 30 second pull. Personally, I find a 250 gm roast (less shrinkage) does not last long enough to need re-dialed!


----------



## RickNunn (Dec 20, 2010)

Grind at home ftw!


----------

